
In Memoriam Alain Colmerauer: 1941-2017 - agumonkey
https://cacm.acm.org/news/217533-in-memoriam-alain-colmerauer-1941-2017/fulltext
======
zmonx
Merci pour Prolog, Prof. Colmerauer, et toutes mes condoléances!

    
    
        rip(le_père_de_prolog).

------
lispm

      human(alain).
      mortal(X) :- human(X).

~~~
tannhaeuser

      immortal(prolog).

------
vram22
love(prolog) :-

    
    
        love(logic_programming),
        love(elegance).

